# S.H.I.T Herf - SoCal 9 Edition



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

While the "official" events of SoCal 9 will proceed as planned, The S.H.I.T. Herf crew will be staging their own SoCal 9 pre-pre-herf on Thursday, June 26. Location - SD Beerman's. We will be starting a bit earlier than usual and there will be plenty of food & drink in addition to cigars.

In order to prepare properly, we would like to get an approximate head count of guest S.H.I.Ters. If you are planning on coming down, please post here and let us know.

No guns, knives or Vegemite will be allowed. 

*Local SHITers:*
SD Beerman
pnoon
galaga
SDmate
Beerbob
SR Mike
GOAT LOCKER (in spirit :u. We miss you, Brother)

*Confirmed Guest SHITers:*
LasciviousXXX 
bigwaved
croatan
Tw3nty
vstrommark
WillyGT
EvanS
tireiron

*Intent/maybe - Not Confirmed:*
. 
.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wait wait.... you didn't say no guns or knives before  Now Kerry can't come to it :r


I'm in there like Swim-wear :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> No guns, knives or Vegemite will be allowed.


I hope this rule isn't set in stone :cb

(well, I'm good with the prohibition on Vegemite)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

WTF!!!...... NO VEGEMITE!!!!

In that case I'm bringing Marmite :chk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

you mean Terminite.

I would be there, but theres some folks taking over my patio on Thursday.:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> you mean Terminite.
> 
> I would be there, but theres some folks taking over my patio on Thursday.:r


Sneak out the front...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

poker said:


> you mean Terminite.
> 
> I would be there, but theres some folks taking over my patio on Thursday.:r


Kelly's handing out the good stuff on Thursday so I guess I'll stay local.:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Kelly's handing out the good stuff on Thursday so I guess I'll stay local.:r


Go early, grab the "good stuff" and come to San Diego. 
Just don't get lost.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Just bring Kelly


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

This sounds like a good time to stretch out the liver and lungs before the big weekend. Count me in!!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> you mean Terminite.
> 
> I would be there, but theres some folks taking over my patio on Thursday.:r


Do I need to do set-up again:bl



cigarflip said:


> Kelly's handing out the good stuff on Thursday so I guess I'll stay local.:r


:z if you leave now You'll be right on time. If you FINALLY give me a good cigar and pick me up I'll show you how to get to his house:ss

AND NO!!!:gn

Rob :bn


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Come on down Rob, baseball season is already over down here.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SD Beerman said:


> Come on down Rob, baseball season is already over down here.


Wasn't the Padre season over before it started this year?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I do believe that I am now confirmed :tu

Having a hard time finding a dollar tho...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> I do believe that I am now confirmed :tu
> 
> Having a hard time finding a dollar tho...


If you show up to the SHIT herf, I'll waive the dollar.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I do believe that I am now confirmed :tu
> 
> Having a hard time finding a dollar tho...


There goes the neighborhood...stalker


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I do believe that I am now confirmed :tu
> 
> Having a hard time finding a dollar tho...


We need a dollar?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> We need a dollar?


You do if you want to see Peter do the "special" trick. :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

vstrommark said:


> You do if you want to see Peter do the "special" trick. :r


Would that involve eggs?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> We need a dollar?





vstrommark said:


> You do if you want to see Peter do the "special" trick. :r





galaga said:


> Would that involve eggs?


:r :r :r :r :r :r

Damn. This is a tough crowd.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

If the "special trick" involves ping pong balls and and apple butter then I'll put up TWO DOWRAHS!!!!

:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If the "special trick" involves ping pong balls and and apple butter then I'll put up TWO DOWRAHS!!!!
> 
> :r


bump ( I need your TWO DOWRAHS!!)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r Is that your favorite brand of apple butter? :r


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r Is that your favorite brand of apple butter? :r


Anything that says "Spread" on the label.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*2 weeks to go ! ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bump - guest list updated in post #1


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Definetly count me in! :tu

:z


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Definetly count me in! :tu
> 
> :z


That's good news, Carlos. Looking froward to seeing you again.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Can I come? Huh, huh, huh, can I? I'll be flush with James' money from Wednesday.

Count me in Peter!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Can I come? Huh, huh, huh, can I? I'll be flush with James' money from Wednesday.
> 
> Count me in Peter!


:tu  :ss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

EvanS said:


> Can I come? Huh, huh, huh, can I? I'll be flush with James' money from Wednesday.
> 
> Count me in Peter!


TMI --what you and Jimmeh do Wednesday night doesn't need to come to our attention......


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Be careful or you'll get the live show on Thursday, Rick


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

galaga said:


> TMI --what you and Jimmeh do Wednesday night doesn't need to come to our attention..


:r I missed the possibility of my comments be galagatized :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> :r I missed the possibility of my comments be galagatized :r


galgatized! I'm not sure what it means but it sure is funny. :r

bump for an addition to the guest list.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Can't wait gentlemen, Rick and James


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

pnoon said:


> That's good news, Carlos. Looking froward to seeing you again.


Same here!!

had a great time last herf!

But, I am going to need the address, since I havent been to Larry's before
:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Can't wait gentlemen, Rick James


Rick James is coming? I though the died.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Rick James is coming? I though the died.


Nothing can stop a S.H.I.T. herf


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Nothing can stop a S.H.I.T. herf


Are we carpooling down there? Are you staying overnight in Sandy Eggo?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Are we carpooling down there? Are you staying overnight in Sandy Eggo?


I figured that we would. It's 1.5 hours, so either stay or not, I can be convinced either way


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I figured that we would. It's 1.5 hours, so either stay or not, I can be convinced either way


I am staying. Is that enough convincing?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I am staying. Is that enough convincing?


Depends, am I driving? :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Depends, am I driving? :r


I like that idea if you are staying.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bigwaved said:


> Rick James is coming? I though the died.


I ain't dead yet....:ss


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

_T -7 days..._


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Rick James is coming? I though the died.


I'm not dead BITCH!!! :r

Cool, can't wait gents. You're picking me up right Steve? Can't wait to see all you guys, even Rick James :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm not dead BITCH!!! :r
> 
> Cool, can't wait gents. You're picking me up right Steve? Can't wait to see all you guys, even Rick James :tu


I thought you died at the age of four since that is when you stopped growing. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm not dead BITCH!!! :r
> 
> Cool, can't wait gents. * You're picking me up right Steve?* Can't wait to see all you guys, even Rick James :tu


that's the plan:tu
PM me your flight info


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

wooohooo!!!!.. 3 more sleeps till...:al:ss:al:ss:al:ss:al:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SDmate said:


> wooohooo!!!!.. 3 more sleeps till...:al:ss:al:ss:al:ss:al:ss


yes sir!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

You guys are gonna be able to sleep? :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

EvanS said:


> You guys are gonna be able to sleep? :r


Not after you give your demo.....


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Almost time!!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Almost time!!!!


WOO HOO


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

galaga said:


> Not after you give your demo.....


passing that off to James...he's younger and more flexible than I


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> WOO HOO


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Evan should be here any minute and then we'll be on our way down.

See y'all soon.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Evan should be here any minute and then we'll be on our way down.
> 
> See y'all soon.


It's about time. Get off the damn compooter and hit the road. :ss


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

getting out of work right now, I am heading your way! hope there is not a long line at the border =S 
see Ya!


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Gents,

I enjoyed the Herf, thanks again for having me. It was nice to meet everyone. I will see you all this weekend.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

as mirror boy would say, "good night, great night"


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Had a great time yesterday! Good food (congrats to the chef!), good beers, and specially good cigars!

Got to meet some new brothers, been wanting to meet Dustin for a few years now and I finally met him. 

I really enjoyed the herf!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Had a great time yesterday! Good food (congrats to the chef!), good beers, and specially good cigars!
> 
> Got to meet some new brothers, been wanting to meet Dustin for a few years now and I finally met him.
> 
> I really enjoyed the herf!


Always a pleasure to see you, Carlos.
Join us any time.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice to see you again Carlos. Thanks to all who made the trip, I enjoyed it. Great food Larry and way too many SLRs were passed around last night....:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> Nice to see you again Carlos. Thanks to all who made the trip, I enjoyed it. *Great food Larry *and way too many SLRs were passed around last night....:ss


absolutely


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Sure was great to meet everyone last night. Everything was just superb with a great spread provided by Larry. What a crew. Sorry to anyone who missed it!! :tu

Thanks again for a great evening


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Great herf last night. Did anyone notice if Dustin showed up? I hear he has a reputation in that regard.

SoCal pre-herf in a while.

over and out

[note: what happens at SoCal gets posted the next morning]


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

galaga said:


> Nice to see you again Carlos. Thanks to all who made the trip, I enjoyed it. Great food Larry and way too many SLRs were passed around last night....:ss


Damn those SLR's.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

A big thanks to the S.H.I.T. crew for the awesome HERF. From the second I stepped off the plane I was amongst family. 

Thank you all so much for the food, fun, friendship and smokes and a big thanks to Larry for hosting :tu You went all out my friend.

Another thanks to Peter for letting me crash at his casa and letting me be the big spoon with Robert 

:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> A big thanks to the S.H.I.T. crew for the awesome HERF. From the second I stepped off the plane I was amongst family.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the food, fun, friendship and smokes and a big thanks to Larry for hosting :tu You went all out my friend.
> 
> ...


:r I bet the Carolina callers didn't hear about that.

Just let us know my friend, summers are awfully hot in AZ.


----------

